# Salt fork Wildlife area,Where to hunt?



## ramdino (Oct 31, 2006)

I going to hunt in Salt Fork Wildlife area next week. Can anybody tell me what area to hunt. it looks big on my topo? Do I need a climber or a lock on stand?


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

well if you are staying at the lodge right out your window would be your best bet.... but being that you cant hunt there I would suggest trying to find hard to reach areas.... like on the park road going in find somewhere in between parking spots that are miles away and have a buddy drop you off or something! and then stay in the woods all day! take snacks cause last week I saw bucks all day long!


----------



## Kevbass24 (Apr 5, 2006)

i was just there this past week i got down there thursdsay and didnt really see to much just a four point and some doe no shot tho. There was six of us down there and 3 got bucks. we all have spots off of 22 that we hunted and everyone saw alot of deer besides me of course. goodluck tho


----------

